# Rhodes, dead porn star at age 30!



## Zeek (Jun 15, 2012)

he was gay and he did play with rec drugs also  but in the end the guy was 30 years old and suffered a heart attack that sent him to the other side!  here is a link to his story I am also quoting his latest cycle and dosages posted by him.







http://joemygod.blogspot.com/2012/06/porn-star-erik-rhodes-dead-at-30.html

 I love the 300mg of tren per week!! Yes that is what killed this man!!  joking but the dosages he was running are really not that high for some people. I knew Gym rats running 5 grams of total gear per week and it is rumored that many pro's meet and exceed those dosages also.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 15, 2012)

As for the growth hormone one of our members who actually starred in a movie with him,  POB, clearly pointed out the hgh Rhodes was taking were kigtropins and those being bogus could not have had anything to do with his death!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 15, 2012)

I think I just broke out with bacne just looking at that test dosage.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow I just clicked that link and I expected to see a monster with that cycle, dudes not even that big. Less gear + more food = more gains and less chance of a heart attack.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 15, 2012)

The guy had good size to him and all  but shit if that could not be achieved on a gram total gear per week!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 15, 2012)

It is waht it is....I did the same as colt and was thinking I will see a pic of a huge guy at those doses..


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 15, 2012)

I wonder why. 3000 test e as well as two 19nors!!!   This guy right here are why Steroids have a bad name.  People don't understand the doses prob had a big part of his heath. The uneducated public doesn't know how much that is. They see steroids and think of them as bad.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 15, 2012)

Zeek said:


> As for the growth hormone one of our members who actually starred in a movie with him,  POB, clearly pointed out the hgh Rhodes was taking were kigtropins and those being bogus could not have had anything to do with his death!



LMFAO!!!!!!! We even for the pimp thing now??


----------



## Zeek (Jun 15, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I wonder why. 3000 test e as well as two 19nors!!!   This guy right here are why Steroids have a bad name.  People don't understand the doses prob had a big part of his heath. The uneducated public doesn't know how much that is. They see steroids and think of them as bad.



 100% right big h!!  they just see another dead steroid user!



PillarofBalance said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!! We even for the pimp thing now??



 yeah man


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 15, 2012)

That's sooooo much gear.   Rip man


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 15, 2012)

ok this guy was a fuckin mess. He was on the path to death for a very long time. I have never seen so many pathetic depressing posts from an individual like this guy...no sympathy from me. The guys life cant even be described as wreckless...more like suicidal


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 15, 2012)

Prolly was partying with sheen and smoking 7g rocks too.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 15, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Prolly was partying with sheen and smoking 7g rocks too.



 We will be reading about sheen within the next few years too , he is just too old so smoke that shit like train!!


----------



## grind4it (Jun 15, 2012)

I can't believe you guys don't think he looks big. 
Damn! I bet I look like a little mo fo to you gorillas. 

Shit, now I'm all depressed.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 15, 2012)

Blood test, blood test, BLOOD TEST! I know it is only speculation at this point, but I would be willing to bet that even with all the gear this guy was doing, he was not getting regular blood test. Perhaps he would have known something was wrong if he would have!

Blood test fellas! $60 is not that expensive of an investment on possibly saving our lives!


----------



## Hurt (Jun 15, 2012)

He was pretty shredded to be on so much test and deca...must be from hardly eating anything.  Some guys replace food with more gear, not healthy!  I read somewhere that he'd have like a PB and J sandwich for the day and that's it (plus lots of E and coke)...


----------



## Zeek (Jun 15, 2012)

What do you guys put this guy at by looking at the pic int he article and then the pic hurt posted?

 I see 215-220?  depending on height of course but assume he is at least 5 ft 10


----------



## Hurt (Jun 15, 2012)

He was 6'3" 230


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 15, 2012)

6'3' 230 and all that deca/test? His nutrition had to be shit because if he was on that much gear and was eating right then push that 230 to around 250/260ish. Exactly why you dont mix rec drugs and AAS. Now the media is gonna say the steroids killed him. Thats bs everybody knows dude was pulling a scarface everyday but watch and mark my words. Somebody will say Steroids did it


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 15, 2012)

Hurt said:


> He was pretty shredded to be on so much test and deca...must be from hardly eating anything.  Some guys replace food with more gear, not healthy!  I read somewhere that he'd have like a PB and J sandwich for the day and that's it (plus lots of E and coke)...




Ya this fucking guy is tiny.  Probably got a small wiener too.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 15, 2012)

Well fuck! So all you assholes look like HURT? 
I'm 6' 2" 210; there I fuckin said it. Yea, that's right I'm a skinny muther fucker.

Fuck it.....I quit


----------



## Hurt (Jun 16, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Well fuck! So all you assholes look like HURT?
> I'm 6' 2" 210; there I fuckin said it. Yea, that's right I'm a skinny muther fucker.
> 
> Fuck it.....I quit



I look like Hurt 

The guy wasn't tiny by any stretch of the imagination, he was 230 at 6'3" yeah but with very little body fat and extremely vascular! Still looked like a big dude.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 16, 2012)

Zeek said:


> he was gay and he did play with rec drugs also  but in the end the guy was 30 years old and suffered a heart attack that sent him to the other side!  here is a link to his story I am also quoting his latest cycle and dosages posted by him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you came across this searching gay porn? )


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 16, 2012)

The pic hurt posted he looks much bigger just because he's shredded up and vascular. Still that's way too much gear for his size. He looks bigger then 6'3" 230 there. I'd guess like 5' 10" 230 in that pic. Unless he's got tiny wheels.


----------



## DF (Jun 16, 2012)

Damn, shredded like a Mofo! But then again he is dead.....

I want to send out my condolences to BigHerm on loosing a long time love & partner.....


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

Damn,i wish i was that big lol


----------



## Jada (Jun 19, 2012)

Those mgs are Fkin high!


----------



## DJ21 (Jun 21, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Prolly was partying with sheen and smoking 7g rocks too.



Sheen parties with gay porn stars?

Damn that guy is a crazy party animal!

RIP gay porn star


----------



## beasto (Jun 21, 2012)

Sheen looks terrible..I think its from all that rock, but your right Zeek we will be hearing about him in a few years!!!


----------

